# 90% Saponins Tribulus??



## T_man (May 7, 2009)

So I bought it. What the fuck does 95% saponins mean haha. Okay I know what it means but is this an indication of good quality??
And I've been reading and before this product I never saw one with more than 50% saponins. This sounds like it could be dangerous.

Is it okay to take?? I just wanna try it and see if it works, I've heard I need it but I feel like I'm on low test. I don't really get that horny or aggressive as I did when on ZMA so I got a stack of ZMA and Trib to see how it would go.


----------



## nni (May 7, 2009)

T_man said:


> So I bought it. What the fuck does 95% saponins mean haha. Okay I know what it means but is this an indication of good quality??
> And I've been reading and before this product I never saw one with more than 50% saponins. This sounds like it could be dangerous.
> 
> Is it okay to take?? I just wanna try it and see if it works, I've heard I need it but I feel like I'm on low test. I don't really get that horny or aggressive as I did when on ZMA so I got a stack of ZMA and Trib to see how it would go.



that is what this particular extract is standardized for. it is a constituent of the plant. not dangerous.

neither zma nor trib boost test, so go crazy with them. aggression is in your head, libido should shoot up.


----------



## Snarff (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey T-Man,  how has that ZMA and Trib stack worked for you,  especialy in terms of libido, any real noticable effects?

I've been considering getting Activate Xtreme but it'll be quite an outlay for me at the minute ("current economic climate" etc etc lol)

Also, If you'd highly recommend it just for its libido properties, would you mind telling me what brand you purchased?

Cheers


----------



## Malcom (Jun 21, 2009)

Snarff said:


> Hey T-Man,  how has that ZMA and Trib stack worked for you,  especialy in terms of libido, any real noticable effects?
> 
> I've been considering getting Activate Xtreme but it'll be quite an outlay for me at the minute ("current economic climate" etc etc lol)
> 
> ...



ur picture man, i dunno its strange, i cant stop looking at it


----------



## Snarff (Jun 21, 2009)

Malcom said:


> ur picture man, i dunno its strange, i cant stop looking at it



You never see Thundercats? One of the greatest cartoon series ever made, well, was when I was a Kid anyway!


----------



## nni (Jun 21, 2009)

Snarff said:


> Hey T-Man,  how has that ZMA and Trib stack worked for you,  especialy in terms of libido, any real noticable effects?
> 
> I've been considering getting Activate Xtreme but it'll be quite an outlay for me at the minute ("current economic climate" etc etc lol)
> 
> ...



a zma/trib stack will not compare to actX in terms of strength gains and body mass. zma will help with sleep, and trib will help with libido. if that is all that you are looking for, then you could save even more money by going with maca and melatonin.


----------



## Snarff (Jun 21, 2009)

ah, But the Strength gains would be nice too, I want my Cake and eat it too (Except I cant have cake, I'm Cutting . . . well I could make Cake fit my deficit but thats for a whole other thread lol)

Further Complicated cos I now have my head set on either Activate Xtreme or Anabolic Matrix, I am scouring various search functions on a few forums to get a winner


----------



## Malcom (Jun 21, 2009)

Snarff said:


> You never see Thundercats? One of the greatest cartoon series ever made, well, was when I was a Kid anyway!



hahaha i seen it, thats why i couldnt stop looking at it, it looked familiar lol 

ZMA is rubish lol, tribulus is good, 90per cent saponins is imposible, these are fake claims, the highest u could get is 65%


----------



## Chubby (Jun 21, 2009)

T_man said:


> I've heard I need it but I feel like I'm on low test.


Give me break, T man.  You are  only in you early twenties.  At this age, do you really think you need to take supplements for test.?


----------



## nni (Jun 21, 2009)

Snarff said:


> ah, But the Strength gains would be nice too, I want my Cake and eat it too (Except I cant have cake, I'm Cutting . . . well I could make Cake fit my deficit but thats for a whole other thread lol)
> 
> Further Complicated cos I now have my head set on either Activate Xtreme or Anabolic Matrix, I am scouring various search functions on a few forums to get a winner



well Activate Xtreme is one the best test boosters you could find, but if money is tight, im sure the money could go elsewhere.


----------



## T_man (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm 19 chobby. But I feel like my right testicle isn't pulling it's weight. 

I damaged it in pre-pubescent times and it's got a rough outer shell instead of it being smoothe. As a result I started puberty around the same time as everyone else but it took longer than other people (and I'm still growing even though I'm 19) and my armpit hairs & bodily hairs haven't fully grown yet. I shave my moustache once every two weeks and I shave my "beard" once every couple of months.

Doc said my test levels were fine a couple of months ago so maybe it's changed.


----------

